# Hoyt Pro Tec 2005



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

I just wonder if there is anybody out there that has tried the new ProTec. I'm very curious about how it shoots compared to the old one and compared to the Pro Elite.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Me too - bump!


----------



## roto4_00 (Nov 12, 2003)

I can't tell you how it compares to the ProElite or last years Protec, but this bow is one sweet shooting machine. I put a few arrows through mine last weekend to give it a try and to say I am pleased would be an understatement. I'm getting my Winner's Choice put on Friday so that's when I'm going to tune it and really start shooting it. Here's a pic of it, looks a lot better in person than in the catalog.


----------



## roto4_00 (Nov 12, 2003)

Here's another pic of the riser.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks sweet, can't wait till I get mine, I hope I don't have to wait to long since I ordered mine in fusion


----------



## roto4_00 (Nov 12, 2003)

I definitly like it. I'm really suprised how fast I got it, but I think that has everything to do with the fact that I ordered camo instead of a target finish. The Fusion should look awesome on this bow. Part of me wishes I would have ordered it that way but for some reason I don't think the color will impact the way I shoot all that much. Besides, the camo will attract less attention if I miss.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice bow Casey, I am waiting fore my Protec XT 3000 Cam & ½
Bluefusion, when i saw that picture it lokes better than in the catalog. Björn i hope you will found the one you want

Good shooting


----------



## SwedishArcher (Jul 11, 2003)

Björn 

Go for ProElite with XT3000 limbs and cam 1/2 like me , I have Winner´s choice strings here now but don´t know when I going to chance to WC.

/Andreas


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

I think I'm going for the XT3000 and Spiral Cam&1/2. I will put the XT3000 limbs and Spiral Cam&1/2 back on to my Ultra Tec next week and decide after that. If it feels too stocky I'm going for Cam&1/2 instead. It alls comes down to how the feel is in the valley and how agressive it is out of it.


----------



## SwedishArcher (Jul 11, 2003)

Hehe ok thats one way to do it,but i have spiral and cam 1/2 like cam 1/2 better,would like to have spiral and XT3000 limbs to try on my second Pro Elite.

/Andreas

Björn du fick ju inte till det med XT3000 o spiral förut eller????


----------



## Freezen (Nov 19, 2002)

This may sound dumb but what is that around your scope?


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Swedish Archer/Björn,
Try a set of GAS Bowstrings on those bows! They are much better than Winners Choice and cheaper. Eric Griggs (Pro Staff - PSE) makes them and MANY Pro shooters shoot them and are winning with them. I have a set on my current ProTec and they fit and shoot great. Absolutely no peep movement.

http://www.gasbowstrings.com/ 

Good Luck,
Benji


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

hoytdude1974

I'm very satisfied with Winners Chioce this far, I have used their strings and cables for three of my set ups and they are just all spot on with no peep movements or streching what so ever. They are long lasting as well! The X-coating got worn out a couple of weeks ago and the cables are still as new! This is after one years use on my first bow that i shoot with in average four times a week. I'm also very pleased over that they are not affected by rain since we get a fair bit of that here in the UK  Usually the grouping starts to move when the kit gets wet, that was before i started to use WC... So I think I will stick to that. 

But I'm always curious about new products so what makes Gasbowstrings so much better than WC? Unfortunately there is not a lot of information on ther webpage.


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

*Fiber Guard*

Freezen,

He has a Classic scope on that bow and the large thing around the scope is a fiber guard. The guard protects the fiber optic from breaking / damage. The total length of the fiber is about 8" long, so it is quite bright. You do not need a fiber guard on a Classic - it is an option.

That is a very nice scope and the lens is crystal clear. Steve uses Zeiss lenses and I think they are the clearest out there from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a ultratec XT3000 cam .5 draw length 31.75. I have just changed to strings made from 8125,and gained 5fps. added 3knot sets to the top of string , gained another 6fps. this baby is screaming at 316fps. and accurate as...


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes the Ultra Tecs are fast bows, I'm shooting with 30" draw-length and 60lbs. With my ACE 430s (320gr) it's whiping them out with 308fps with XT2000 and Cam&1/2 and just a couple of feet faster with XT3000 and SpiralCam&1/2. But what I understand the new ProTec is supposed to be quite fast as well. But with draw-lengths 30" and over, the speed is not going to be a problem!


----------



## Parkershooter (Aug 11, 2004)

my ultratec must be broken I can only get 288fps at 60# 29" draw with 301 grain arrows cxl250's. How can you get so much speed, 1" of draw dosn't make 20fps.

Grant


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

*Camsize*

Parkshooter, 

I don't know why there is such a difference in speed, but i belive it can depend on what cam-size you are shooting. I have the largest cam&1/2 set on 30" and you might have the F-size set on 29". I belive that each cam size has a optimal draw-length setting where it has optimal performance and I happen to be spot on and you are not. I also added four nockumpoints to the string by the top cam and gained 3-4fps. But the fact is that my Ultra Tec seem to be well faster than it is supposed to be accoring to Hoyt specs and I don't know why. I would suggest is that you go to your proshop and try another Ultra Tec with a different Cam-size to yours, set on 29" and see what impact that has on the speed.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I get 288 out of a 2003 Ultratec at 26.5 draw at 5 grain/lb. Your 29" should blow mine into the weeds. Mine is only 65% letoff. If yours is 75% letoff that will take away 4 or 5 Ft right off the top.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Well thats great !! NOW back to the ORIGINAL topic of this post -- has anybody had a chance to compare the 05 Protec and Pro-elite back to back????


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes I totally agree, there must be someone out there that could come up with some feedback by now.


----------

